
Seven people who hold the keys to worldwide internet security (2014) - thereyougo
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/feb/28/seven-people-keys-worldwide-internet-security-web
======
cpach
That ceremony is just security theatre.

See [https://sockpuppet.org/blog/2016/10/27/14-dns-nerds-dont-
con...](https://sockpuppet.org/blog/2016/10/27/14-dns-nerds-dont-control-the-
internet/)

~~~
im3w1l
I don't really understand his criticism of dane, given that lets encrypt
allows anyone controlling dns to get certs.

------
kuharich
Prior comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7318558](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7318558)

------
brian_herman__
this article is about DNSSEC

------
igetspam
hahah! dan!

Thankfully Dan alone can't release the weapons. They're easy to get. They're
around his neck and he's a lightweight.

